# Prendere lezioni private



## alenaro

Comment diriez-vous en français _prendere lezioni private di francese_? 

Est-ce que vous diriez _Prendre (des) leçons privées_? 

Je vous remerci d'avance


----------



## brian

Je pense que _lezioni private_ sont _cours particuliers_, alors: _prendre des cours particuliers de français_.


----------



## alenaro

Brian, dirait-on ça meme dans le cas d'un professeur qui donne sa leçon chez soi?


----------



## Corsicum

_Prendre des cours particuliers de français_
Cela se dit indifféremment à domicile, chez soi, ou ailleurs..
On doit préciser le lieu si besoin :
_Prendre des cours particuliers de français __à domicile. _
_Prendre des cours particuliers de français __chez le professeur ou dans l’établissement scolaire. _


----------



## alenaro

Très bien, très clair! Merci.


----------



## brian

alenaro said:


> Brian, dirait-on ça meme dans le cas d'un professeur qui donne sa leçon chez soi?



Ma tu parli sempre di una lezione _privata_ nel senso di una persona o un paio di persone, non nel senso che tutti gli studenti del corso vanno da lui (a casa sua) per le lezioni, vero?


----------



## alenaro

Oui, je parle de quelqu'un qui decide de prendre des cours specifiques et alors il contact un professeur - ou ex-professeur ou quelqu'un qui est langue-maternelle ou bien preparé en français. Les raisons peuvent etre plusieurs...desir d'apprendre des themes specifiques, revoir des choses faites à l'école, aider un étudiant...


----------



## brian

Bon. Je dirais alors que tu as le terme parfait.


----------



## Hermocrates

Corsicum said:


> _Prendre des cours particuliers de français_
> Cela se dit indifféremment à domicile, chez soi, ou ailleurs..
> On doit préciser le lieu si besoin :
> _Prendre des cours particuliers de français __à domicile. _
> _Prendre des cours particuliers de français __chez le professeur ou dans l’établissement scolaire. _



J'ai trouvé aussi l'expression "cours privés". Est-elle correcte?


----------



## itka

On le dit quelquefois, mais je trouve que _"cours particulier(s)"_ est meilleur et il évite toute ambiguité.
Un "_cours privé"_, c'est aussi une _"école privée"_, c'est à dire le contraire de _"école publique"_.


----------



## Hermocrates

itka said:


> On le dit quelquefois, mais je trouve que _"cours particulier(s)"_ est meilleur et il évite toute ambiguité.
> Un "_cours privé"_, c'est aussi une _"école privée"_, c'est à dire le contraire de _"école publique"_.



Merci bien!


----------



## Corsicum

Tout à fait d’accord avec brian.

Au risque d’être un peu hors sujet, je crois que l’on peut préciser qu’il y a trois notions :
- Les cours particuliers : Il y a un professeur pour ou un ou deux élèves à titre privé. Le programme est adapté à titre privé et particulier, ils sont payants.
- les cours privés : Ce sont des cours payants pour plusieurs élèves avec un programme prédéfini. On a très souvent ce type de cours en faculté de médecine par exemple. Ces cours sont optionnels mais fortement conseillés en sus de la scolarité.
- Les cours de rattrapage dans les lycées : Ils sont analogues aux cours privés mais gratuits pour les élèves qui ont des difficultés. 

_Ps : Désolé, *Itka ryenart* : je n’avais pas vu vos messages...tout à fait d'accord avec vous._


----------

